# rigging and falling three large tulip trees



## murphy4trees

OK,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpwDNQwKzFo
Here's the latest video project. Pat Epps climbing and rigging out three 100'+ tulip trees. Had a bunch of help editing from a friend's son, and actually bought a new imac for this and future projects.. Put some music over the action shots. The dialogue was all ad libbed and flowed pretty well. Camera was in a bucket truck for most of the day, so there are some nice camera angles.

I was trying to show what a good climber can accomplish with proper understanding of good cutting techniques, to steer large pieces to swing smoothly into the rigging, proper tying off at a point slightly under the center of gravity to aid in directing the piece to swing smoothly into the rigging and have it rotate slowly after seperatioin, rather than slamming down into the rigging, while keeping the piece tip heavy to minimizing the risk of it coming back at the climber. Combining that with a groundman that can be trusted to let the pieces run, and we were able to rope out some large pieces safely while minimizing shock loads.

This is part one of two, both 10 minutes long. Part two is up on youtube already. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-elOeOd4Ak
Also have another edit nearly complete of just the action without dialogue. 

Reg, Ace, G.B., the master, and others have been cranking out some great videos. I hope you all enjoy this one as well... There is over 40 hours of post production in the three ten minute pieces...


----------



## Metals406

I really enjoyed your videos Daniel.


----------



## Gumnuts

Good work >good crew....too often see crews thrown together working blunt saws not much thought.Nice when it's as well oiled as yours was then.
Thanks for putting the vids together....well done.


----------



## toddstreeservic

Have you seen any business generated by these videos Daniel? Excellent job by the way!


----------



## murphy4trees

*Where did everybody go?*

Thanks Todd, metal and gumnuts..
I AM working on a few more for ya...

And where did all the know nothing, loud mouth, name calling, prune spiking, port-a-wrap-less, 3 wrap takin (on every little branch), one handed chainsaw waiving, teeny tiny limb ropin', smart az, disrepectful gen xers go?

C'mon boys... I went to a lot of trouble to make this video to show you all how the big boys do it... The least you could do is thank me.

Well if you haven't got the common courtesy to thank me for that... I'll thank you instead... I never would have made this or any other video anytime soon if you hadn't pissed me off so badly.. So thanks


----------



## tree MDS

It wasnt really all that special murphy.

None of the wood even had to get roped down - any treeman worth his salt can rope limbs 70' above any real target. I just dont see it as all that technical when you can just flomp the trunks down, thats all.

Pat looks to be a very good climber though.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Thanks Todd, metal and gumnuts..
> I AM working on a few more for ya...
> 
> And where did all the know nothing, loud mouth, name calling, prune spiking, port-a-wrap-less, 3 wrap takin (on every little branch), one handed chainsaw waiving, teeny tiny limb ropin', smart az, disrepectful gen xers go?
> 
> C'mon boys... I went to a lot of trouble to make this video to show you all how the big boys do it... The least you could do is thank me.
> 
> Well if you haven't got the common courtesy to thank me for that... I'll thank you instead... I never would have made this or any other video anytime soon if you hadn't pissed me off so badly.. So thanks



I don't know murhperls, where did they go? I recall some PM you sent The Dan in regards and I , personally, am still wondering about all that myself.


----------



## treemandan

And I am not even going to bother watching your video... correction... Pat's video.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> and i am not even going to bother watching your video... Correction... Pat's video.



lol.


----------



## tree MDS

*Seriously though...*

Pat this, Pat that.

Is that as high as you climb yourself murph??

What are you gonna do if Pat ever quits??

The whole point back when we asked to see something was that we wanted to see the great murphy whip it up!


----------



## ihatevines

Great video really enjoyed it. Iam waiting for the other ones now. 

Couple of questions. Did you natural crotch most of it? And what kind of rope did you rig with.


----------



## Tree Pig

Dan Ill give you props for the vidoes. You got a talent for doing them and it is appreciated by many here. I have seen some footage of you climbing also and dont doubt your abilities at all. Dont let the negative comments get to you keep up the good work.


----------



## rbtree

Good work, Dan. Nice video production, too. 

Ease up, guys. I'm sure there was a reason for lowering that wood. Besides, it came down easily, and prolly got it clear of some plants, and on the side of the tree where it needed to go. True, the trees weren't overly technical, but so what. A good vid like that can benefit a lot of up and comers.

What no jomoco here? We also do some mid tying to aid in swinging limbs/wood into the rope. It's fine, unless the actual LZ is so small that the wood needs to come down in a vertical orientation, and not swinging around. Of course, the technique requires perfect rope work, and thus, a competent groundie.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> It wasnt really all that special murphy.



gotta agree. but i done made up my mind about your skills when i saw those pics and thread from that redwood you did. i judge a man by his posture in the cut and the resulting scarf (you dont go deep enough and the face is too open). like i said. not very impressed.

i didnt respond to that other video you put up, because once again i wasnt all that impressed with that one either. whats this the patrick epps show?

sweet mullet though. swings nicely, all pony tailed up, beneath that helmet.

stay safe. oh and i am still waiting on a vid from you where you dont have someone else climb the tree or rely on a bobcat to pull over a butt.


----------



## Gumnuts

LOL...hey they like ya ...otherwise they would/nt be rodding ya......always easier to laugh at oneself when the dollars are rollin in.


----------



## ropensaddle

You remind me of the old gf's at Asplundh training seminars. The climber was very good but one thought came in my mind on the long logs he tied them too far out imo. I tie them near the butt so if the rope catches or groundsmen have a brain fart I don't get clobbered. It come with experience and having to make it safe. As you watch the vid you may see what I mean, if not, it will come to ya sooner or later:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> You remind me of the old gf's at Asplundh training seminars. The climber was very good but one thought came in my mind on the long logs he tied them too far out imo. I tie them near the butt so if the rope catches or groundsmen have a brain fart I don't get clobbered. It come with experience and having to make it safe. As you watch the vid you may see what I mean, if not, it will come to ya sooner or later:monkey:



Nail on the head with that one rope.


----------



## murphy4trees

*My new position*

I don't argue with idiots..

at least this thread has flushed them out and they have identified themselves for all to see... 

AS was at one time the best site out there for comercial arborists.. You all have turned it into the pit it is now... Anyone with any sense has long since fled from you know nothing, loud mouths...


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> I don't argue with idiots..
> 
> at least this thread has flushed them out and they have identified themselves for all to see...
> 
> AS was at one time the best site out there for comercial arborists.. You all have turned it into the pit it is now... Anyone with any sense has long since fled from you know nothing, loud mouths...


Ok bad day I guess I don't argue with blowhards and fullofthemselves, wannabees,or my wife not.lol


----------



## bighugetrees

*I don't argue with idiots..*

I don't argue with idiots..

You can, just make sure they are not doing the same. Great uncle would always say that. 

It takes a lot to put yourself out there for everyone to see. Good video.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> I don't argue with idiots..
> 
> at least this thread has flushed them out and they have identified themselves for all to see...
> 
> AS was at one time the best site out there for comercial arborists.. You all have turned it into the pit it is now... Anyone with any sense has long since fled from you know nothing, loud mouths...



Holy crap you gotta calm down. Sounds like something is eating at you bro. Come- on, you got a hard-on that bad?


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> hey murphy.
> 
> i know exactly where wayne is. how bout i come out there and punch that mullet right off your head?
> 
> you aint chit. plus you talk way too much and think you know everything.
> 
> i know, for a fact, that you are a #####.
> 
> that censored word is p u s s y.



He would probably just sic Pat on you.

Pat could be a can of some whoopa$$, lol.

not sayin you couldnt take him D, just sayin... it might not be easy, lol.

Pat seems cool though.


----------



## ChiHD

oldirty said:


> hey murphy.
> 
> i know exactly where wayne is. how bout i come out there and punch that mullet right off your head?
> 
> you aint chit. plus you talk way too much and think you know everything.
> 
> i know, for a fact, that you are a #####.
> 
> that censored word is p u s s y.



lmao


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> C'mon boys... I went to a lot of trouble to make this video to show you all how the big boys do it... The least you could do is thank me.
> 
> Well if you haven't got the common courtesy to thank me for that... I'll thank you instead... I never would have made this or any other video anytime soon if you hadn't pissed me off so badly.. So thanks



I love taking down trees and trimming them because there are countless ways to attack the situation. Every one of us would take a tree down in many different ways. This site is for learning purposes and for others to perhaps, adapt different and hopeful more safe approach to complete the task at hand. Well what I want to say is "Don't think your the best looking guy when you don't even model" Kinda?


----------



## ChiHD

Rickytree said:


> I love taking down trees and trimming them because there are countless ways to attack the situation. Every one of us would take a tree down in many different ways. This site is for learning purposes and for others to perhaps, adapt different and hopeful more safe approach to complete the task at hand. Well what I want to say is "Don't think your the best looking guy when you don't even model" Kinda?




some people like the sound of their own voices way too much and have to start their own buisness because no one will hire them. then they become even more of a pain in the ass because they feel the need to talk even more.

reminds me of tree climbing instructors who have never seen a 12 hour day in their life, let alone 6 hours in a tree.


----------



## treemandan

I have actually been on one of Daniels jobs and Pat was rope climbing an trashy oak. I like Dan , not to sure if he likes me.
I would say you are going to have really work to impress Pat. I wouldn't think either would do anything really dumb ( yeah that was big but they had it by a mile) and are class A wranglers ( just not as classy as me, cause I scream class like a drunk housewife at 3 pm) and can ride the rodeo.


----------



## ChiHD

treemandan said:


> I have actually been on one of Daniels jobs and Pat was rope climbing an trashy oak. I like Dan , not to sure if he likes me.
> I would say you are going to have really work to impress Pat. I wouldn't think either would do anything really dumb ( yeah that was big but they had it by a mile) and are class A wranglers ( just not as classy as me, cause I scream class like a drunk housewife at 3 pm) and can ride the rodeo.



that's the thing...it seems like you could learn something from him if he worked on his people skills a bit more! He obviously has some skills, but nothing that stands out as overly impressive for all the yacking he does!

cheers Murphy!


----------



## treemandan

ArborCARE(705) said:


> that's the thing...it seems like you could learn something from him if he worked on his people skills a bit more! He obviously has some skills, but nothing that stands out as overly impressive for all the yacking he does!
> 
> cheers Murphy!



people skills? Well, heck, I chase people with chainsaws.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> people skills? Well, heck, I chase people with chainsaws.



Not a real good practice, I ain't trying to change you just merely inform you that can get you shot lol Like some have posted, I am sure Murph has some ability it just seems, he thinks he needs to train everyone. I think he might need to remember he is not the AS poster child, I am lmao Really though, this is a professional forum not training camp imo.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Not a real good practice, I ain't trying to change you just merely inform you that can get you shot lol Like some have posted, I am sure Murph has some ability it just seems, he thinks he needs to train everyone. I think he might need to remember he is not the AS poster child, I am lmao Really though, this is a professional forum not training camp imo.



Sick dog rope!


----------



## Rftreeman

one thing I saw that made me cringe was the wood being mid tied and the butts wanting to kick back on the climber, keep doing it and it will happen, other than that and the unnecessary rigging of stuff that could have been bombed out and Murphy's sissy like hair it was decent.


----------



## tree MDS

*Easy on the dew...*



Rftreeman said:


> one thing I saw that made me cringe was the wood being mid tied and the butts wanting to kick back on the climber, keep doing it and it will happen, other than that and the unnecessary rigging of stuff that could have been bombed out and Murphy's sissy like hair it was decent.



As it turns out its a timeless classic that hair.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> As it turns out its a timeless classic that hair.



What you sayin', MDS? You got a mullet? C'mon, let's see the pic! 

Honestly, I can't believe I missed all the hubbub on this thread, I watched the video, usual Murph stuff, and ignored it from then out. Fun read for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

*For the record...*



Blakesmaster said:


> What you sayin', MDS? You got a mullet? C'mon, let's see the pic!
> 
> Honestly, I can't believe I missed all the hubbub on this thread, I watched the video, usual Murph stuff, and ignored it from then out. Fun read for sure.



No, I do not have a mullet.


----------



## Rickytree

We also call it Hockey Hair. Business in the front and party in the back!! Nothin wrong with that..


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> We also call it Hockey Hair. Business in the front and party in the back!! Nothin wrong with that..



Sounds much like a few ladies I once knew :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## clearance

murphy4trees said:


> I don't argue with idiots..
> 
> at least this thread has flushed them out and they have identified themselves for all to see...
> 
> AS was at one time the best site out there for comercial arborists.. You all have turned it into the pit it is now... Anyone with any sense has long since fled from you know nothing, loud mouths...



See ya Murphy.


----------



## tree MDS

clearance said:


> See ya Murphy.



I'm actually starting to feel bad about this... but treeguys are supposed to be tough no?? Wheres the fight? Its just hair after all.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm actually starting to feel bad about this... but treeguys are supposed to be tough no?? Wheres the fight? Its just hair after all.



More scarcasm? Look, you may not have one now but I know at one time you did, a mullet that is.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> More scarcasm? Look, you may not have one now but I know at one time you did, a mullet that is.



Admittedly, yes dano, I think it was 7th grade though.


----------



## oldirty

but a mullet nonetheless.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Admittedly, yes dano, I think it was 7th grade though.



Ahh Haa!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree mds said:


> admittedly, yes dano, i think it was 7th grade though.



pics!


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> pics!



Hey Blakes, is that you over on ******** with the beard, Lenon glasses and the drum set?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Hey Blakes, is that you over on ******** with the beard, Lenon glasses and the drum set?



Who, that Amish dude? Never seen him before, lol. Don't tell the mods I be two timin'.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> but a mullet nonetheless.



Like I said smart a$$, admittedly! lol

Nice work dano....

blakes: i'm gonna deal with this other situation with lennon thing tomoro - sounds like some good stuff, must do some digging.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Who, that Amish dude? Never seen him before, lol. Don't tell the mods I be two timin'.



That ain't you. I don't beleive it. is it?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Like I said smart a$$, admittedly! lol
> 
> Nice work dano....
> 
> blakes: i'm gonna deal with this other situation with lennon thing tomoro - sounds like some good stuff, must do some digging.



I don't think you are gonna wanna


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I don't think you are gonna wanna



Oh, but I do.

hey blakes: surely you can post this pic here with yer buds too! right??


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh, but I do.
> 
> hey blakes: surely you can post this pic here with yer buds too! right??



I think you should shut up and get yer mug up on here first.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I think you should shut up and get yer mug up on here first.



Your really pushing it lately eh dana - oops, sorry for the typo. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Your really pushing it lately eh dana - oops, sorry for the typo. :hmm3grin2orange:



actually I was thinking its the other way round.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I think you should shut up and get yer mug up on here first.



Yeah, with the mullet! lol.

Here ya go, guys. Me on a different set.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> That ain't you. I don't beleive it. is it?



I don't know, dano. You tell me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just one more for good measure.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> Just one more for good measure.



that you buzzid?

rockn and or rolln i see.....got a way i can hear what you yelling about?


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> that you buzzid?
> 
> rockn and or rolln i see.....got a way i can hear what you yelling about?



You'd have to come for karaoke night these days, boss. lol. Man, I got a lot of 'tang back then. I got an old demo or two floatin' around and our old myspace sight might still be up, dunno.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't know, dano. You tell me.



Are you sure that is you?


----------



## tree MDS

Video killed the radio there blakes.

I need some time to recover from that one, and drink more beer, later all.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Found it. I never sang except that one song we played live. Always on drums. ALWAYS. Check it out if you want. Ah ####, I'm gettin' all bashful now. lol.

http://www.myspace.com/losingfate


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Are you sure that is you?



Back in the day, dano. That stuff gives me the ####s now.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Just one more for good measure.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


>



lol


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Found it. I never sang except that one song we played live. Always on drums. ALWAYS. Check it out if you want. Ah ####, I'm gettin' all bashful now. lol.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/losingfate



Nice


----------



## oldirty

dont cry dad i am still breathing dont cry mom i'm only bleeding!



not bad man. just listened to those jams. you guys had/have a little something going on there.

you just sticking to guitar hero now?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


>



got mine up too!

wooooo!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Nice



Thanks dano. Not the best recordings, we rushed through like crazy 'cause studio time both playing and editing was pretty pricey. We jumped in, did our thing, spent a few hours mastering and started printing them up. Fun experience for sure. I hadn't slept the previous night, was chasing a storm up in Syracuse the previous week and blasted into town to lay down some tracks and back out to finish a few more jobs that afternoon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> dont cry dad i am still breathing dont cry mom i'm only bleeding!
> 
> 
> 
> not bad man. just listened to those jams. you guys had/have a little something going on there.
> 
> you just sticking to guitar hero now?



Glad you dug it. My set sits in my closet as it has for the past year or two but I want to get back at it at some point. Too much other #### right now.


----------



## treemandan

well Ropes is over there now as well showing pictures of his pine tree. I was going to log on and bust on him maybe call him a no talent hack and see if I could get kicked out... again. But I forgot my login password.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> well Ropes is over there now as well showing pictures of his pine tree. I was going to log on and bust on him maybe call him a no talent hack and see if I could get kicked out... again.



Yeah, he showed up the same day I did. You should sign up, dano. I really like that sight my only beef is the lack of immediate conversation. Takes quite a while to get responses over there. But that also helps keep a calmer atmosphere IMO.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey Blakes, glad to see there's another drummer in da house! lol. I beat the skins a bit myself, hence the name.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Blakes, glad to see there's another drummer in da house! lol. I beat the skins a bit myself, hence the name.



Quite the chat room you guys are running here tonight, far out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Blakes, glad to see there's another drummer in da house! lol. I beat the skins a bit myself, hence the name.


----------



## Metals406

Blakesmaster said:


>



No offense Blakes, but I expected pure-suckage before I clicked on your link. . . I figured it was just another weekend band thing, where ya'll would sound mediocre.

NOT SO! I would listen to your tunes for sure. Too bad you guys don't make music anymore.

You guys made what I like to call "Work Tunes". Music to listen to all day, and makes the day go by easier.

Good stuff.


----------



## Metals406

*+3*


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> well Ropes is over there now as well showing pictures of his pine tree. I was going to log on and bust on him maybe call him a no talent hack and see if I could get kicked out... again. But I forgot my login password.



You are itchin to be famous lmao


----------



## Blakesmaster

Metals406 said:


> No offense Blakes, but I expected pure-suckage before I clicked on your link. . . I figured it was just another weekend band thing, where ya'll would sound mediocre.
> 
> NOT SO! I would listen to your tunes for sure. Too bad you guys don't make music anymore.
> 
> You guys made what I like to call "Work Tunes". Music to listen to all day, and makes the day go by easier.
> 
> Good stuff.



Thanks a lot man.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Found it. I never sang except that one song we played live. Always on drums. ALWAYS. Check it out if you want. Ah ####, I'm gettin' all bashful now. lol.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/losingfate



It is pretty good, not really my style but times have left my ole arse lol. I still get into zz, and skynerd and hated when Nervanna changed rock to what it is now lmao


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> You are itchin to be famous lmao



No man, I'm running and duckin.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> No man, I'm running and duckin.:greenchainsaw:



Lmao I have a humorous side, no need to duck or run, heck; I would hit ya green or gold friend never red.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> It is pretty good, not really my style but times have left my ole arse lol. I still get into zz, and skynerd and hated when Nervanna changed rock to what it is now lmao



It's just over your head old man. lol. Love the ZZ and there's nothing like rolling down the road with Freebird blastin' on a warm sunny day.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> It's just over your head old man. lol. Love the ZZ and there's nothing like rolling down the road with Freebird blastin' on a warm sunny day.



Yup, but I like I got my pistols in my pocket boyz im Alabamy bound. Or whisky rock&roller,Saturday night special and many others.
Oh did I tell you poison is new wave to me I do like some of it but it ain't Steve Ray Vaughn or Sammy Haggar.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks a lot man.



Enjoy the bling bro!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> dont cry dad i am still breathing dont cry mom i'm only bleeding!
> 
> 
> 
> not bad man. just listened to those jams. you guys had/have a little something going on there.
> 
> you just sticking to guitar hero now?



OD nova


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Yup, but I like I got my pistols in my pocket boyz im Alabamy bound. Or whisky rock&roller,Saturday night special and many others.
> Oh did I tell you poison is new wave to me I do like some of it but it ain't Steve Ray Vaughn or Sammy Haggar.



Gimme back my bullets is my jam. My old Nissan's got but one tape and the radio don't work. Best of Skynyrd on repeat. lol.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Gimme back my bullets is my jam. My old Nissan's got but one tape and the radio don't work. Best of Skynyrd on repeat. lol.










what happened to OLGA? Put her back where she belongs


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


> Gimme back my bullets is my jam. My old Nissan's got but one tape and the radio don't work. Best of Skynyrd on repeat. lol.






Ain't foolin around cause i done had my fun,
Ain't gonna see no ,,,more damage done.
Yeah man  talk about a song that will get you pumped up do some tree work.:rockn:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> what happened to OLGA? Put her back where she belongs



I'm not entirely sure what this is, Dano. Are those geetar tabs? BTW, your proposal sheets look very similar to mine. I was thinkin' of getting some Choice Tree Care stickers made up to put at the top of them to look more professional without the added cost of personalized contract forms.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm not entirely sure what this is, Dano. Are those geetar tabs? BTW, your proposal sheets look very similar to mine. I was thinkin' of getting some Choice Tree Care stickers made up to put at the top of them to look more professional without the added cost of personalized contract forms.



No, its a formula for a bomb that will blow up the world. 

yeah , its tab. You never heard of Olga? Stands for online geetar archive. Its not around anymore,you used to be able to download for free but it was shut down due to copywright laws. Tabcrawler was another.

I also agree you guys have a good sound. You rock dude. 
I just get the propsal forms from the office store.


----------



## Plasmech

I like this dude who makes these videos. Seems like a genuine guy who wants to help people like me learn.


----------



## oldirty

Plasmech said:


> I like this dude who makes these videos. Seems like a genuine guy who wants to help people like me learn.



you should learn OTJ and not on the internet. the internet doesnt put you in the tree reacting to whats going on. 

the internet might show you some bits and pieces but everything else is earned knowledge.

i see you back on and sniffing the crotch of climbing again plas, did the dan get you all fired up again for some tree top flying or what? lol.

low and slow!


----------



## Plasmech

oldirty said:


> you should learn OTJ and not on the internet. the internet doesnt put you in the tree reacting to whats going on.
> 
> the internet might show you some bits and pieces but everything else is earned knowledge.
> 
> i see you back on and sniffing the crotch of climbing again plas, did the dan get you all fired up again for some tree top flying or what? lol.
> 
> low and slow!



Did a lot of non-climbing jobs over the summer. Now I'm running into more "high" stuff. 

I see that some people on this board are still obsessed with trashing me even after all this time.


----------



## clearance

Plasmech said:


> Did a lot of non-climbing jobs over the summer. Now I'm running into more "high" stuff.
> 
> I see that some people on this board are still obsessed with trashing me even after all this time.



Time wounds all heals.


----------



## oldirty

keep try'n little buzzie, you'll get there. gonna have the dan mentor you further along or you just going for it?


----------

